# construction depth refernces for the afternoon exsm



## Carl (Aug 5, 2011)

are there any manuals that have the references listed by the NCEES in one or two books for the Construction depth Civil PE Exam?


----------



## Walker D (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what exactly you are asking for. Can you elaborate?


----------

